# B&S 15 hp OHV vert shaft engine manual



## Propbuster48060 (Sep 29, 2007)

I have an engine that is exhausting thick white smoke, has pretty good power, but the smoke is so thick you can't see the yard. I think the rings are bad, but I haven't done a compression test or leak down test yet. Can anyone provide me with or steer me to a manual? Engine info is as follows;
Briggs & Stratton 15 hp OHV vert shaft engine, 
Family YBSXS.5012VP 274826
2 bar codes on enine cover;*283H070197E1*
 *030801ZA01377*


----------



## handyinhouston (May 1, 2008)

*Haven't found them free yet ... Briggs & Stratton Manuals*

http://www.willardssmallengines.com...s-/briggs-stratton-repair-manual-272144-.html


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

You may want to check your oil for the smell of fuel and being over full, White smoke is a sign of fuel contamination from a non seating float valve in the carb......


----------

